# Everybody makes mistakes



## HD148478

Hello, I do not like to ask for specific translations but I can't wait until I learn proper tagalog...

I need to know the translation of "Everybody makes mistakes" into Tagalog.

I don't rely on those automatic translators, I need a correct sentence.

Thank you very much.


----------



## teennah19

Everybody makes mistakes means "Lahat tayo nagkakamali" in Tagalog.


----------



## HD148478

Thank you so much!


----------



## Pinoy Tsinoy

Nagkakamali ang lahat.


----------



## mataripis

lahat ay may pagkakamali./sinoman ay may nagagawang mali.


----------

